# Derby ???? Is there anything cool there....?????



## andy.c (Jan 7, 2015)

I've just moved to Derbyshire and is there anything going on in the city that the county is named after ????


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 7, 2015)

Derbyshire Cheese on Dave's stall in teh market happen to be reet tasty


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 7, 2015)

the brunswick pub was quite good last time i went there (although that must be about 15 years ago) but looking at the website looks like it has not changed much


----------



## aqua (Jan 7, 2015)

Mogden is from around that way I think  she might know. Also I want to say Global Stoner But think that's more wider Derbyshire


----------



## andy.c (Jan 7, 2015)

aqua said:


> Mogden is from around that way I think  she might know. Also I want to say Global Stoner But think that's more wider Derbyshire


So cheese and a pub, thats a good start to the place. Two of my favourite things involved there. 

What is global stoner ??


----------



## UrbaneFox (Jan 8, 2015)

There used to be the Metro cinema on Green Lane, which was ace. I'm going to see if it is still there.

 Soz. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Cinema_(Derby)



Oh, I'm tired and going to bed. G'night all.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 8, 2015)

You'll not be far from places like Bakewell and Buxton and Ironbridge and Chatsworth - all twee and/or historical places that can be a lovely day out. 

I'm from just up the road from Derby, but I moved away some time ago so I'm afraid I don't know what's going on in the city that much anymore.


----------



## alfajobrob (Jan 8, 2015)

The above are all shit places....there is a pub by the station though?


----------



## Notapaedo (Jan 8, 2015)

Is derby not about half an hour from Sherwood Forest? That is a lovely place, you can go and see all the stuff dh Lawrence wrote about, probably find the village from dead man shoes


----------



## Espresso (Jan 8, 2015)

alfajobrob said:


> The above are all shit places....there is a pub by the station though?


The Brunswick Inn is near the station. There is another pub, The Alexandra - I think - that's got a rabbit in a hutch in the saloon bar. That's something you don't see every day.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

Stupid amounts of real ale pubs. There's a pyclet stall in the Guildhall market which is very good and very much local. As has been said Bakewell, Matlock, Matlock Bath are all fairly local and very pleasant. Depends what you want to know really.  Elvaston Castle is good for a Sunday morning walk round and not far out of the city centre.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

UrbaneFox said:


> There used to be the Metro cinema on Green Lane, which was ace. I'm going to see if it is still there.
> 
> Soz. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metro_Cinema_(Derby)
> 
> ...


Not there I'm afraid.  You used to be able to smoke and have a beer in there while at the flicks. There is,  rather ironically, a drying out place next door now.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

Espresso said:


> The Brunswick Inn is near the station. There is another pub, The Alexandra - I think - that's got a rabbit in a hutch in the saloon bar. That's something you don't see every day.


The Seven Stars has got a viewing hole with glass over too.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 8, 2015)

Take up climbing and caving. It's quite good for both.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> Take up climbing and caving. It's quite good for both.


I was surprised how mountain goat like I was getting up to a waterfall in Thailand.  No correct path or proper steps, just loose bits, hanging vines and the odd bit of wobbly rope fencing. Maybe I wouldn't be so bad at it.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Jan 8, 2015)

There's got to be some clubs based near where you live.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

Global Stoner said:


> There's got to be some clubs based near where you live.


Quite possibly.  My social calendar is filling up nicely this year so I might look into that.  I'm infinitely clumsy walking on flat land and obviously heavier than most which is why I was surprised.


----------



## friedaweed (Jan 8, 2015)

andy.c said:


> What is global stoner ??


It's like a golden shower but with pebbles. We do this to you when you get 500 posts


----------



## Utopia (Jan 8, 2015)

Notapaedo said:


> I probably find the village from dead man shoes


 
That'll be Matlock, nice little place


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 8, 2015)

andy.c said:


> I've just moved to Derbyshire and is there anything going on in the city that the county is named after ????


Errm, me? I see from your posts that you've moved to Derby rather than Derbyshire. I have to say there's not a huge amount of nightlife in Derby and the scenery is a poor man's cousin to the rest of the county - far better to come over to Notts for nightlife or head North for "countryside pursuits" near Bakewell and Matlock - or to Pye Bridge Industrial Estate and The Unit for regular jungle, nu-skool hardcore, breakcore and DnB nights.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jan 8, 2015)

http://www.haslamraceschool.com/premier.php


----------



## Ungrateful (Jan 8, 2015)

When I lived in Nottingham a decade ago, I had a few friends in Derby - and I loved the place. Some great pubs - my favourite was back alley pub called the Falstaff in Normanton . It was a lovely, socially-mixed pub that not only sold good beers, but back then it had a bowl of rolling tobacco that people could use for free if they'd run out of fags (this was pre-Smoking Ban) and on Sundays it gave away free curries. The regulars organized social events (like trips to the races) and because there were so many rooms, a band could be playing in one, and those not interested could still enjoy a quiet-ish drink in another. I think it might have been gentrified a bit in the last 10 years, and now has its own 'microbrewery'. Derby also had an interesting radical scene (Class War Healthworkers originated there I think, there was eco-activism to protect an urban park and an anarcho-bookshop). Plus, as long as you weren't a Notts Forest fan, the Deby County fans were a pretty friendly lot.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

Ungrateful said:


> When I lived in Nottingham a decade ago, I had a few friends in Derby - and I loved the place. Some great pubs - my favourite was back alley pub called the Falstaff in Normanton . It was a lovely, socially-mixed pub that not only sold good beers, but back then it had a bowl of rolling tobacco that people could use for free if they'd run out of fags (this was pre-Smoking Ban) and on Sundays it gave away free curries. The regulars organized social events (like trips to the races) and because there were so many rooms, a band could be playing in one, and those not interested could still enjoy a quiet-ish drink in another. I think it might have been gentrified a bit in the last 10 years, and now has its own 'microbrewery'. Derby also had an interesting radical scene (Class War Healthworkers originated there I think, there was eco-activism to protect an urban park and an anarcho-bookshop). Plus, as long as you weren't a Notts Forest fan, the Deby County fans were a pretty friendly lot.


I wouldn't say it's posh. If anything the standard of living has dropped. More drunken reprobates and nasty sorts, less community spirit.

The bookshop you mention might be the Derby Rainbow which was on Abbey Street.  I used to live opposite it but unfortunately it's long gone as it's the wicked house I used to reside in. Soundbites is the local knitted yoghurt shop and there's a good amount of revolutionary and hippy movements to be tapped via them.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 8, 2015)

We used to go to the Victoria Inn for gigs


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> We used to go to the Victoria Inn for gigs


Still a good venue for them. The Flowerpot is good too but more laid back than the Vic.


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 8, 2015)

Mogden said:


> Still a good venue for them. The Flowerpot is good too but more laid back than the Vic.



Was a punk venue when we used to go there, is that what you mean by less laid back? It was certainly my idea of laid back


----------



## Mogden (Jan 8, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> Was a punk venue when we used to go there, is that what you mean by less laid back? It was certainly my idea of laid back


Ha!  In that way it's just the same.  I like it for that  Cool loos too although a bit awkward to get to mid gig. Nah the Flowerpot is more rock, the softer side of it, and folk. An urb's fella plays in a band that sometimes gigs there.


----------



## SWB (Jan 8, 2015)

andy.c said:


> I've just moved to Derbyshire and is there anything going on in the city that the county is named after ????


Soundbites is a vegan mini market with a cafe and bookshop upstairs.  But even meat eaters like me love it.

The hairy dog is an unashamedly earthy punk and metal pub.

Bar one is my favourite boozer-its a late drinking den with sky sports but is much friendler and calmler than Walkabout etc. They also have a stage with bands. 

What do you like doing?  You can probably find it in Derby but if not Nottingham will probably have it


----------



## Scumbaggio (Jan 8, 2015)

Nottingham is quite close.


----------



## SWB (Jan 8, 2015)

Scumbaggio said:


> Nottingham is quite close.



Yes, good bus service too, including late nights at the weekend.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Jan 8, 2015)

Scumbaggio said:


> Nottingham is quite close.


about the only thing Darby has going for it


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 9, 2015)

Last time I went to Derby I found someone else's pants on the radiator in my hotel room.


----------



## moose (Jan 12, 2015)

There's a road called Lara Croft Way and a great tattooist. What more do you need?


----------



## starfish2000 (Jan 12, 2015)

Derby is great, if your used to the South East I think you ll be shocked at how warm & friendly people are.

Its got galleries, an arthouse cinema, a museum. Great countryside nearby & great pubs.

However if your used to a City being 24/7. On a Monday to Friday its pretty quiet in the evenings. Thats what kind of drove me back down south

I noticed more youths walking around in tracksuits with cheap lager & the amount of pawnbrokers has shot up sevenfold. This is weird as there are big local emplyers. Rolls Royce, Bombardier, Toyota etc.

Theres a good Bus link between Derby & Nottingham on the Brian Clough Way or A52 as its also known. 2 fast trains an hour to London. Rail Links to North, Scotland, Southwest etc. your in the middle of the fucking island.

Friendly & not so friendly rivalray with Notts. but on the whole East Midlamds People are great.


----------



## andy.c (Jan 12, 2015)

Ma


Notapaedo said:


> Is derby not about half an hour from Sherwood Forest? That is a lovely place, you can go and see all the stuff dh Lawrence wrote about, probably find the village from dead man shoes


Thats Matlock (village from Deadmans shoes) I know that one because you can see Rhyber castle on the hill in it !!!


----------



## andy.c (Jan 12, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I wouldn't say it's posh. If anything the standard of living has dropped. More drunken reprobates and nasty sorts, less community spirit.
> 
> The bookshop you mention might be the Derby Rainbow which was on Abbey Street.  I used to live opposite it but unfortunately it's long gone as it's the wicked house I used to reside in. Soundbites is the local knitted yoghurt shop and there's a good amount of revolutionary and hippy movements to be tapped via them.


Soundbites sounds like it could be a good place to meet up with some possibly like minded people, where abouts is that ??


----------



## Mogden (Jan 12, 2015)

andy.c said:


> Soundbites sounds like it could be a good place to meet up with some possibly like minded people, where abouts is that ??


There's the bus station and the court at you look at it on the left of it with the city centre behind you and then Soundbites is opposite the court. It's on the Morledge.


ETA their website https://soundbitesderby.org.uk/wp/


You can usually smell it before you can see it because the cafe next door to it seems to be permanently boiling onions.


----------



## andy.c (Jan 12, 2015)

Mogden said:


> There's the bus station and the court at you look at it on the left of it with the city centre behind you and then Soundbites is opposite the court. It's on the Morledge.
> 
> 
> ETA their website https://soundbitesderby.org.uk/wp/
> ...


Cool thanks will try it out when i`m next passing by....


----------



## J Ed (Jan 12, 2015)

andy.c is your name related to the DJ?


----------



## andy.c (Jan 12, 2015)

J Ed said:


> andy.c is your name related to the DJ?


Wouldn't that be cool if a partially lost international Dj happened to be looking for things to do in Derby, but alas he`s just named after me....


----------



## stavros (Jan 18, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> the scenery is a poor man's cousin to the rest of the county



Are you saying Westfield isn't the most beautiful building you've ever seen? 

I lived there until a couple of months ago. The Peak District is an obvious attraction and easy to get to on the Transpeak. Also worth a mention is The Quad, the art house on the market place, where they show some decent foreign language films.


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 18, 2015)

Notapaedo said:


> Is derby not about half an hour from Sherwood Forest? That is a lovely place, you can go and see all the stuff dh Lawrence wrote about, probably find the village from dead man shoes


andy.c Matlock is the start of the peak district. Sherwood Forest is the dogging woods just north of  Nottingham. Try not to get them mixed up innit.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 18, 2015)

I grew up in Derby and my main ambition in life was to get the fuck outta there - which thankfully I managed a long time ago. But I still go back there to see my mum occasionally, so I know it's still not got a lot going for it, although I've been to worse places and I reckon it's better these days than it used to be... but not much.

The one thing I'd recommend anyone to go there for is to see the collection of Joseph Wright of Derby paintings they have in Derby Museum & Art Gallery. It's a small museum but Wright was one of the great painters of the 18th Century Enlightenment and Derby museum has a whole room of his works, including his masterpieces _A Philosopher Lecturing on the Orrery and The Alchemist in Search of the Philosopher's Stone_. And it's free!


----------



## stavros (Jan 19, 2015)

It's got two decent indoors markets too, and a velodrome now. There's also Bennetts, which claims to be the oldest department store in the country.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2015)

stavros said:


> It's got two decent indoors markets too, and a velodrome now. There's also Bennetts, which claims to be the oldest department store in the country.


I hate to diss ya but the velodrome isn't open yet,  the Eagle Centre Market is dismal cos Intu own it and want it empty so they can sell the space to John Lewis or similar,  the Guildhall market is not quite so desolate but getting that way and Bennetts used to be ace but now it's mostly a weird posh jumbo cosmetics counter and upmarket boutique place with all the cool stuff squashed at the back.


----------



## coley (Jan 19, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I hate to diss ya but the velodrome isn't open yet,  the Eagle Centre Market is dismal cos Intu own it and want it empty so they can sell the space to John Lewis or similar,  the Guildhall market is not quite so desolate but getting that way and Bennetts used to be ace but now it's mostly a weird posh jumbo cosmetics counter and upmarket boutique place with all the cool stuff squashed at the back.


Scratch Derby then
Had a couple of good weekends there when they have the music in the park.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2015)

coley said:


> Scratch Derby then
> Had a couple of good weekends there when they have the music in the park.


We have beautiful countryside nearby and there's quite a few good music festivals. It's not all bad. I've always meant to go to the Darley Park thing but never got round to it.


----------



## coley (Jan 19, 2015)

Mogden said:


> We have beautiful countryside nearby and there's quite a few good music festivals. It's not all bad. I've always meant to go to the Darley Park thing but never got round to it.


Got relations down there ( hasn't every bugger) found it a good night out, friendly people and a good base for exploring the area, deer everywhere, but it has a genuine 'Northern edge' which some of our southern cousins might be uncomfortable with


----------



## Mogden (Jan 19, 2015)

coley said:


> Got relations down there ( hasn't every bugger) found it a good night out, friendly people and a good base for exploring the area, deer everywhere, but it has a genuine 'Northern edge' which some of our southern cousins might be uncomfortable with


According to my Sussex family I am now Northern. Entirely inaccurate. If anything I am a Midlander but not until the balance tips later this year and I will have been in residence longer here than dan sarf. But I do recognise the slight Northern tendencies.  Just a short trip up the road to Belper or even Bakewell really shows it up.


----------



## coley (Jan 19, 2015)

Mogden said:


> According to my Sussex family I am now Northern. Entirely inaccurate. If anything I am a Midlander but not until the balance tips later this year and I will have been in residence longer here than dan sarf. But I do recognise the slight Northern tendencies.  Just a short trip up the road to Belper or even Bakewell really shows it up.



Gannon, shake them to their roots and tek yersel a holiday in Berwick, Shake loose those southern ties, show the softie southerners where midlands loyalties lie!!!
Or have a quick week in Benidorm


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jan 20, 2015)

Mogden said:


> I hate to diss ya but the velodrome isn't open yet,  the Eagle Centre Market is dismal cos Intu own it and want it empty so they can sell the space to John Lewis or similar


The velodrome looks very impressive from the outside but I wonder how often it'll be used (and what for?) - I get the feeling it could well be a white elephant in a few years time.

That market is indeed dismal and really should be redeveloped - I don't wish the stall holders any ill but it's had its day. Whether John Lewis would be interested is another thing, but Derby could certainly use a Waitrose, and that would be an ideal site. It amazes me when I'm up there that the nearest ones are in Asbourne or Nottingham (I think) - both about 15 miles away in opposite directions! Also the Assembly Rooms needs redevelopment, and probably not as another concert hall as it was never a popular venue after it's first few years.

And I've always felt that Derby really doesn't make the best use of its best natural asset - the river Derwent that runs right through it. For instance I can only think of 2 pubs that overlook it, and neither of those are on the town side (iykwim). It has lots of potential and could be great for nightlife, but it's just ignored.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2015)

I played a gig in Derby, loved it! it was at the Old Bell...there was an old-school reggae sound system setting up as we were, in another room of the pub or maybe next door, so we went there after we finished playing. this was a sunday night!! i left thinking Derby was much more happening than london.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2015)

rutabowa said:


> I played a gig in Derby, loved it! it was at the Old Bell...there was an old-school reggae sound system setting up as we were, in another room of the pub or maybe next door, so we went there after we finished playing. this was a sunday night!! i left thinking Derby was much more happening than london.


Wish I'd known, I might have popped along! The Old Bell is wicked. They've been doing it up too and it's rumoured to be very haunted.

If you hit the right places in Derby it can be a very pleasant time but there's still a beer 'n' tits culture in much of the city. That end of town, where Sadler Gate is and the waterfall is far more pleasant. If you're hanging round the city that's the end to go to. The Old Bell, The Flowerpot, Ye Olde Dolphin Inn, The Silk Mill and a few pubs by the train station like The Alex and The Brunswick. I know Stig and rich! are frequenters or have been in the past so they might have some more suggestions.


----------



## rutabowa (Jan 20, 2015)

ha it was about 2 years ago. but yeh that bit of town looked really nice!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2015)

Dr. Furface said:


> The velodrome looks very impressive from the outside but I wonder how often it'll be used (and what for?) - I get the feeling it could well be a white elephant in a few years time.
> 
> That market is indeed dismal and really should be redeveloped - I don't wish the stall holders any ill but it's had its day. Whether John Lewis would be interested is another thing, but Derby could certainly use a Waitrose, and that would be an ideal site. It amazes me when I'm up there that the nearest ones are in Asbourne or Nottingham (I think) - both about 15 miles away in opposite directions! Also the Assembly Rooms needs redevelopment, and probably not as another concert hall as it was never a popular venue after it's first few years.
> 
> And I've always felt that Derby really doesn't make the best use of its best natural asset - the river Derwent that runs right through it. For instance I can only think of 2 pubs that overlook it, and neither of those are on the town side (iykwim). It has lots of potential and could be great for nightlife, but it's just ignored.


Only today in the local paper someone is commenting about the lack of use of the Riverlights area in the city.

http://www.derbytelegraph.co.uk/Vit...rlights-site/story-25892256-detail/story.html

What happened was that when the Westfield centre (now Intu) was built the original intention was to make it vast so that it covered most of the city and incorporated the riverside areas. I'm glad it didn't because we would have lost some great architecture but at the same time it left the city in a half hearted state. At the start of the Westfield plans the recession hadn't kicked in and so the plans were huge but then finances ran lower and lower and it's been a damp squib. We were supposed to be getting an Olympic pool down by the Derwent which would be amazing, but I can't see it happening. And the velodrome? I would LOVE for it to be a great thing for the city but I too fear it might be a white elephant.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 20, 2015)

Puddy_Tat said:


> the brunswick pub was quite good last time i went there (although that must be about 15 years ago) but looking at the website looks like it has not changed much


 
Yep, still good and really close to station.  There a great Indian restaurant called Anoki too.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2015)

8ball said:


> There a great Indian restaurant called Anoki too.


Yep although it's been a few years since I was in there. My dinner looked like a filled nappy which is good for Indian cuisine in my book as it's not swimming in ghee and artifical colours. Bloody expensive mind so I need to find a date with a big wallet to visit again  Some of the other Indian places around the train station area are pretty good too I'm told. I usually opt for the Harvester or the all you can eat world buffet place which is Cosmos.

And where are all the proper Derby urbs?? Am I really the only one? Is it just Derby urb visitors here? *stares at inbox*


----------



## andy.c (Jan 20, 2015)

Look


Mogden said:


> Yep although it's been a few years since I was in there. My dinner looked like a filled nappy which is good for Indian cuisine in my book as it's not swimming in ghee and artifical colours. Bloody expensive mind so I need to find a date with a big wallet to visit again  Some of the other Indian places around the train station area are pretty good too I'm told. I usually opt for the Harvester or the all you can eat world buffet place which is Cosmos.
> 
> And where are all the proper Derby urbs?? Am I really the only one? Is it just Derby urb visitors here? *stares at inbox*


Looks that way Mogden, all visitors and no locals!!! 
I have been to Shakespeare's for nights out a few times in the past (nice out door area for music) but that closed down at christmas which seems to be the way of all the good places. Have heard from friends that there is a new place for music opening around Curzon street ???? 
Whatever happened to the havannah that was cool in the 90`s, now somebody seems to have put a road on top of the place it was at !!!


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2015)

andy.c said:


> Look
> 
> Looks that way Mogden, all visitors and no locals!!!
> I have been to Shakespeare's for nights out a few times in the past (nice out door area for music) but that closed down at christmas which seems to be the way of all the good places. Have heard from friends that there is a new place for music opening around Curzon street ????
> Whatever happened to the havannah that was cool in the 90`s, now somebody seems to have put a road on top of the place it was at !!!


Yeah the Havana club got demoed along with Freddies when the new road came in. There's the comparatively plush looking Bosnian club in roughly the same spot but it's not the same. I never went in the Havana club but remember thinking you had to "know" someone to get in, it had that air about it. Not sure about the new spot around Curzon Street unless someone means the Hairy Dog which is the backside-ish of Curzon Street.


----------



## andy.c (Jan 20, 2015)

Apparently it`s a new (old) spot opening ??? one to find out about i guess. 
The Havana was a great little place but you were right maybe not knowing someone to get in but knowing the right nights to go to, they did great house nights at one time. The rest of the time it was a caribbean place that was better known for it`s drugs and firearms...


----------



## stuff_it (Jan 20, 2015)

andy.c said:


> Apparently it`s a new (old) spot opening ??? one to find out about i guess.
> The Havana was a great little place but you were right maybe not knowing someone to get in but knowing the right nights to go to, they did great house nights at one time. The rest of the time it was a caribbean place that was better known for it`s drugs and firearms...


So a lot like Nottingham then...


----------



## stavros (Jan 20, 2015)

Mogden said:


> And where are all the proper Derby urbs?? Am I really the only one? Is it just Derby urb visitors here? *stares at inbox*



As I said, I was there for two years until recently, but I was an immigrant, i.e. not born and bred there. And I was sure the velodrome, or The Arena as it's officially called, was meant to be open by now. I know London Road's reopened since I left.

One other thing maybe worth a mention is BPM Records on Sadler Gate. If you like 70s and 80s vinyl it's worth a couple of hours digging.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2015)

stavros said:


> As I said, I was there for two years until recently, but I was an immigrant, i.e. not born and bred there. And I was sure the velodrome, or The Arena as it's officially called, was meant to be open by now. I know London Road's reopened since I left.
> 
> One other thing maybe worth a mention is BPM Records on Sadler Gate. If you like 70s and 80s vinyl it's worth a couple of hours digging.


I'm an alien too  Yes London Road is finally open again. BPM is great.  Shame Way Ahead and Reveal are no more though. 

The velodrome is supposed to be open but there seems to be great reluctance to do so. Might be the council dragging their feet which wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Mogden (Jan 20, 2015)

I've just been reminded of something else. Sheena Holland organises a monthly vintage fair in Sadler Gate, next one in March as there's been a Christmas break, as well as night markets which she will be putting on more often too. She also owns the vintage shop in the blacksmith's yard. I've bought a few lovely treasures from the market. If old and worn and sold with a history is your thing,  check her out.


----------



## andy.c (Jan 21, 2015)

stuff_it said:


> So a lot like Nottingham then...


I`d guess so ...


----------



## Mattym (Jan 22, 2015)

8ball said:


> Yep, still good and really close to station.  There a great Indian restaurant called Anoki too.



The Viceroy is better imho.
I live in Notts & work in Derby. 
I can recommend Derby Feste which takes place in September, but other than that don't really venture into Derby, other than for the odd curry here & there.


----------



## 8ball (Jan 22, 2015)

Mattym said:


> I live in Notts & work in Derby.



Jet engines?


----------



## Supine (Jan 22, 2015)

Free Parties in the Peak District


----------



## Mattym (Jan 23, 2015)

8ball said:


> Jet engines?



Alas, no, the little shits industry.


----------



## stavros (Jan 24, 2015)

Mattym said:


> the little shits industry.



Constipation pills?


----------



## Mattym (Jan 25, 2015)

stavros said:


> Constipation pills?



Haha!


----------



## andy.c (Feb 6, 2015)

Supine said:


> Free Parties in the Peak District


Those were a staple of my leisure time when i lived here in the 90`s.....


----------

